# D.I.Y. WD40 engine bay detailing (info + pics)



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Here's a lil writeup and pics showing my engine bay detail using only WD40. 

I used WD-40 and a paintbrush and 4 microfiber towels.
Works amazing on 20 year old buildup of dirt and rustproofing. No joke. =)
Car had been sitting for 10+ years.
I basically spent 4 afternoons/evenings total on it.


*STEP BY STEP* 

1. Go to the automotive store, buy 2 cans of WD-40 , 4 microfiber towels, paintbrush.
2. Open Hood.
3. remove battery, air filter box and arm, fuse box cover, wiper motor, map sensors assembly, coolant overflow tank, move away side wires and tubes on shock towers.
4. Start attacking the dirtiest parts with WD-40.
5. Spray and brush/agitate the grime/dirt 
6. Wipe off dirt with towel.
7. Once all the bay is clean, you can buff and polish the paint around the bay and dress the rubber hoses with rubber and vynil dressing.

Keep doing this until all dirt is removed. It takes a while, but well worth it. 
WD-40 wont remove the paint.

_Note: As you will notice, some parts were replaced/restored as well._

BEFORE










































AFTER


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

Incredible job. So you didn't hose it down with soap and water at any time?


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

WOW what a difference.


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

That's pretty amazing! It looks worlds better now


----------



## Robski92 (Sep 26, 2011)

Really great transformation.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

VERY impressive job!


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow. That was quite the turn-around. Very nice work.:thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow Just WOOOW!! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

that is going to attract dust and dirt a hell of alot faster then conventional methods of doing this.. nice results though :thumbup:


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Lazer Viking said:


> that is going to attract dust and dirt a hell of alot faster then conventional methods of doing this.. nice results though :thumbup:


Well, you can always spray some All purpose cleaner and hose down after you finished using the WD-40. Then apply some 303 Aerospace protectant after dry. :thumbup:

see here

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/how-to-detail-your-engine-bay/


----------



## emkaytree (Sep 15, 2011)

Who put the engine on the wrong side of the car though?


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

That looks showroom clean.

Amazing!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

The before and after pics aren't the same car, are they?


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

John A said:


> The before and after pics aren't the same car, are they?


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

So, the WD-40 completely removed the rust from the heat shield bolts, engine mount and hose clamps, put in a different battery, as well as turning the black plug wires blue? I see your explanation about some parts being replaced as well, but I just don't buy it without some "in progress" shots.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> So, the WD-40 completely removed the rust from the heat shield bolts, engine mount and hose clamps, put in a different battery, as well as turning the black plug wires blue? I see your explanation about some parts being replaced as well, but I just don't buy it without some "in progress" shots.


Look around .. there is a few other things that aren't the same ...


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> So, the WD-40 completely removed the rust from the heat shield bolts, engine mount and hose clamps, put in a different battery, as well as turning the black plug wires blue? I see your explanation about some parts being replaced as well, but I just don't buy it without some "in progress" shots.


Dont be a smartass. 
If you dont believe, your loss buddy. 


Obviously I changed some parts during the restoration of the engine bay.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Rob. said:


> Dont be a smartass.
> If you dont believe, your loss buddy.
> 
> 
> Obviously I changed some parts during the restoration of the engine bay.


Lets just say I don't think you're telling the truth and leave it at that. No loss to me. :laugh:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn! :thumbup:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

That is unbelievable


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

Detailing forums are always full of stuck up snot bags who are critical of everything but them selves. I think that engine bay looks amazing, that's a fast way to go from some girls daily to a nice project in a weekend. Nice post. short, sweet and to the point.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

skates said:


> Detailing forums are always full of stuck up snot bags .


 Thank you .. I'm glad you appreciate our forum .....


----------



## Cajacobson17 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks hundred times better, wd-40 protects from rust too. smart move. looks fresh on that ED civic


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Yup it does protect from moisture. :thumbup:


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

First off -- WOW! Awesome job on the clean up. No doubt that took you quite a bit of time to do but obviously your time was very well spent. Great Job. 

Secondly -- don't you love the internet? Nobody is wrong and everybody is right


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

TXR32 said:


> Secondly -- don't you love the internet? Nobody is wrong and everybody is right


:laugh:


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Help from you naysayers*

Need advice from those who (also) believe the before engine is NOT the same as the after engine: Can the use of WD-40 really do this amazing cleaning and rust removal? Is there any harm in using 2 cans of WD-40 as the poster suggested?
I wish there were a 'before' shot of the hood liner, because the 'after' shot looks as if taken also from a brand new vehicle.

Tim


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Passat2001_5lover said:


> Need advice from those who (also) believe the before engine is NOT the same as the after engine: Can the use of WD-40 really do this amazing cleaning and rust removal? Is there any harm in using 2 cans of WD-40 as the poster suggested?
> I wish there were a 'before' shot of the hood liner, because the 'after' shot looks as if taken also from a brand new vehicle.
> 
> Tim


haha.. priceless...:wave:

btw, regarding the hood liner, my car never came with one from factory. I added it after.
Also, the WD40 will not remove the rust.. I had those parts replaced.


----------



## AFRich337 (Feb 6, 2009)

WD-40 or no WD-40, it's still a dramatic turnaround. Good job. And if you happen to be trolling. Good job.


----------



## OldinSloe (Dec 11, 2011)

Battery changed?


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

OldinSloe said:


> Battery changed?


indeed


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

I know that wd-40 can produce results like this first hand....It just takes forever! Would much rather use a different method but :thumbup:


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

DieselDubber said:


> I know that wd-40 can produce results like this first hand....It just takes forever! Would much rather use a different method but :thumbup:


1-2 days cleaning isnt forever man... :laugh:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:

great results.

taking a second look at the pictures, it looks like you used a point shoot from 2006 for the before shots. 

and the after are from a higher quality camera 

:laugh: eace:


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

Rob. said:


> 1-2 days cleaning isnt forever man... :laugh:


well forever compared to an all purpose cleaner and a pressure washer:laugh:

did you know the main ingredient in WD-40 is fish oil? haha random fact but amazing what fish oil can do:laugh:


----------



## emkaytree (Sep 15, 2011)

DieselDubber said:


> well forever compared to an all purpose cleaner and a pressure washer:laugh:
> 
> did you know the main ingredient in WD-40 is fish oil? haha random fact but amazing what fish oil can do:laugh:


I've heard people say this, it's a gigantic myth.

http://www.wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40

This is why I facepalm humanity.


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

Got to love wd40! 

It works wonders, also since it is about 60% fish oil u can spray it on fake bate and fish with it and work amazing!! No I'm not joking either!! Google that sh!t!


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Rob, what cleaning tools did you use?


----------



## DieselDubber (Feb 11, 2011)

emkaytree said:


> I've heard people say this, it's a gigantic myth.
> 
> http://www.wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40
> ...


Hmm interesting, it's weird how false facts can get spread around to the point people think it's true:screwy:


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

8v_gti777 said:


> Hey Rob, what cleaning tools did you use?


My hands
couple cans WD-40
Paint brush
Microfiber towels


----------



## Stelian99 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great job. The engine looks very clean. WD-40 is a very good product!


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Stelian99 said:


> Great job. The engine looks very clean. WD-40 is a very good product!


:thumbup:


----------



## jasper2012 (Mar 29, 2012)

how sharp contrast after the change!!:thumbup:


----------



## Darren99Bora (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice simple and cheap! Good job!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

